# New channels up--But what is req for BABY



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

The 4 new hd channels are up. (STARZHD, HGHD, ntghd,nflhd)

Also 2 SD
Sleuth 198
Baby 126

Apparently Baby is a separate ala carte.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/programming/index.shtml


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

NFL HD....... "It's Up, and it's GOOOOODDD!" (Cue the kicker splitting the uprights)

Pixar films in HD on Starz HD. NOW we are talking.....


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Can we determine what programming package Sleuth is in?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> NFL HD....... "It's Up, and it's GOOOOODDD!" (Cue the kicker splitting the uprights)
> 
> Pixar films in HD on Starz HD. NOW we are talking.....


No luck here. The channels show up in my guide, but no picture or sound on the new channels. All the other HD channels work fine still....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sleuth is up in HD ?

According to their website (or was it a press release)....
Sleuth HD was going to be up till late in 2006


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> No luck here.  The channels show up in my guide, but no picture or sound on the new channels. All the other HD channels work fine still....


I can see and hear them, HATE the graybar sidebars on NFLHD, but I hope that will be changing. I didn't have to but have your tried resetting your box? Sometimes that will help, irritates me to do that , but oh well


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I can see and hear them, HATE the graybar sidebars on NFLHD, but I hope that will be changing. I didn't have to but have your tried resetting your box? Sometimes that will help, irritates me to do that , but oh well


Yep, did a soft and hard reset. I would conclude these are not really fully "up" yet for all subs.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> No luck here. The channels show up in my guide, but no picture or sound on the new channels. All the other HD channels work fine still....


Dave what Sat do you get your HD on 129 or 61.5? I am on 61.5 and as is my luck with Dish the new channels are on the weakest transponder 22 and the NGHD and HGHD are unviewable. I AM SO UPSET WITH DISH!!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sleuth is up in HD ?
> 
> According to their website (or was it a press release)....
> Sleuth HD was going to be up till late in 2006


No. They added two sd channels. Sleuth (not sure what package) and Baby ,which I found after my original post listed as ala carte for $9.95 a month.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> Dave what Sat do you get your HD on 129 or 61.5? I am on 61.5 and as is my luck with Dish the new channels are on the weakest transponder 22 and the NGHD and HGHD are unviewable. I AM SO UPSET WITH DISH!!


I'm on 61.5 also. The signal strength is just fine for me. I just think it will take a few hours to get everything working on Dish's end. I'm unaware that Dish has made any official announcement. Until then I've got nothing to complain about(but that won't stop me)


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> I'm on 61.5 also. The signal strength is just fine for me. I just think it will take a few hours to get everything working on Dish's end. I'm unaware that Dish has made any official announcement. Until then I've got nothing to complain about(but that won't stop me)


What is your current signal on transponder 22 Please??


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

OinkinOregon said:


> What is your current signal on transponder 22 Please??


79 in NY.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> NFL HD....... "It's Up, and it's GOOOOODDD!" (Cue the kicker splitting the uprights)


Unless you are talking about Mike Vanderjagt then is UP and into the Corner of the End Zone.

John


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

OinkinOregon said:


> What is your current signal on transponder 22 Please??


You are correct, I've got 70's on other channels but only 34 on T22.....


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> You are correct, I've got 70's on other channels but only 34 on T22.....


I just went up on the roof and adjusted my dish a few degrees down and was able to pull a 50 signal. The HG and NG are now stable for the moment. I called Dish and got the standard "You know the 61.5 is for the east coast and the 129 is for the west" Yes we know that but "The 129 in OREGON is CRAP!!!" Their suggestion is for me to go buy a bigger dish. Are they not suppose to provide the service that we pay for!!???

I wish I had cable in my area.:nono:


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

i get sleuth but not baby


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Official Press Release:

DISH Network(TM) Expands HD Lineup to 29 Channels; Introduces New HD Promotions; New Customers Can Save up to $200 by Subscribing To DishHD

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--June 9, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today the roll-out of four new high-definition channels - HGTV HD, NFL Network HD, National Geographic Channel HD and Starz HDTV - bringing its total HD channel lineup to 29 channels - the most national HD channels offered by any pay-TV provider in the United States. In addition, EchoStar announced a price reduction on its MPEG-4 receivers and a bonus offer for its DishHD(TM) programming packages.

Customers who subscribe to DishHD Bronze or higher will now have access to both HGTV HD and NFL Network HD. HGTV HD, which is exclusively broadcast by DISH Network, offers in-depth home and lifestyle programming, including shows on gardening, home remodeling and interior design. NFL Network HD brings viewers a 24-hour simulcast of NFL Network's programming, including 168 game telecasts a year, news, press conferences, event coverage, and reality and historical series from the sport of football.

"DISH Network continues to offer the largest HD lineup in the U.S. with 29 channels," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "That's nearly three times the amount of HD channels the average cable provider offers."

DISH Network also introduces the National Geographic Channel HD, available to subscribers of DishHD Gold or higher. The channel will be available to all DishHD customers in a free preview on Ch. 9429 until July 7, 2006. National Geographic Channel HD brings the network's spectacular imagery to viewers in stunning clarity with all the innovative original programming and signature specials, ranging in topics from science and nature to technology and culture, that viewers have come to expect from the National Geographic Channel.

DishHD customers who subscribe to the Starz Movie Pack or DishHD Platinum will now get Starz HDTV, featuring films from Hollywood studios such as Walt Disney Pictures, Touchstone Pictures, Hollywood Pictures, Columbia Pictures, Miramax Films, Sony Pictures Classics, Revolution Studios, Samuel Goldwyn Films, Dimension Films and Screen Gems among other leading distributors.

DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver. In addition, the up-front lease fee for DISH Network's HD digital video recorder satellite TV receiver has been reduced to $199.99, down from $299.99.

New customers can also save $200 if they subscribe to DishHD Bronze or higher through DISH Network's HD Bonus promotion combined with its current $100 Back offer. To take advantage of the HD Bonus promotion, new customers must submit a redemption form with their first bill to receive the benefits, which in turn provides a $20 credit on each subsequent bill for 10 months. Both the discounted lease upgrade fees and the HD Bonus will run through Jan. 31, 2007.

For more information about DishHD programming packages, DISH Network's HD receivers or current HD promotions, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

*Source*


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

to keep up the tradition hey I just got cheated I paid $299 to upgrade when it is now $199 dish owes me $100.00

Now that was stated lets talk about the new Starz HD I am in HD haven(heaven)


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

booo I gotta have gold to have NGHD free preview :nono2:


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Is the Geographic Channel HD free preview mpeg2 or 4? I wonder if I can watch it with my 942?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

the_bear said:


> Is the Geographic Channel HD free preview mpeg2 or 4? I wonder if I can watch it with my 942?


All the new HD ones are flagged mpeg4. Only my 622 receiver can see them.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Official Press Release:
> ...
> DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver. In addition, the up-front lease fee for DISH Network's HD digital video recorder satellite TV receiver has been reduced to $199.99, down from $299.99.


 Anyone want to offer thoughts on my chances of getting DISH to knock $100 off my 622 upgrade? I ordered it last week, but have not yet received the hardware or had the install done, so maybe there's some chance?

Bob


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> to keep up the tradition hey I just got cheated I paid $299 to upgrade when it is now $199 dish owes me $100.00


Same here. Acutally we've been cheated by $200, not $100.   Pay attention to the following carefully.



> new customers must submit a redemption form with their first bill to receive the benefits, which in turn provides a $20 credit on each subsequent bill for 10 months.


Is there any case where we could ask DISH to treat us early adopters fairly and give the same $200 credits back?


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

HDdude24 said:


> booo I gotta have gold to have NGHD free preview :nono2:


Your reading comprehension isn't good on Fridays is it? :lol:

Free preview is available to ALL DishHD(mpeg4 receivers) customers until July 7.


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

rpratt said:


> Anyone want to offer thoughts on my chances of getting DISH to knock $100 off my 622 upgrade? I ordered it last week, but have not yet received the hardware or had the install done, so maybe there's some chance?
> 
> Bob


I ordered my 622 on 6/5, and they credited me $100 today. Just call billing.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Im sure Baby First TV would be thrown into Free Preview soon.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I am happy to have these new HD channels. But I'm quite annoyed about the lack of guide information for the NG HD channel. I'm a premium subscriber, so I qualify for the new NG HD channel. Yet for the next month I have to go the SD channel guide to find out what's on. If Dish wants to make this a free preview, fine, but don't deny us the guide information.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> I am happy to have these new HD channels. But I'm quite annoyed about the lack of guide information for the NG HD channel.


Jerry,

All you have to do is look at the EPG for channel 186 (National Geo SD). The programming schedule is exactly the same as on channel 9429.


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

Bill R said:


> All you have to do is look at the EPG for channel 186 (National Geo SD). The programming schedule is exactly the same as on channel 9429.


He knows... that's why he said:



Jerry G said:


> Yet for the next month I have to go the SD channel guide to find out what's on. If Dish wants to make this a free preview, fine, but don't deny us the guide information.


It's just a hassle. That's the point.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Bill R said:


> Jerry,
> 
> All you have to do is look at the EPG for channel 186 (National Geo SD). The programming schedule is exactly the same as on channel 9429.


Yep. And then change back over to the HD channel. If you record anything it is going to show as "Free Preview Thru 7/07" If you want to record anything before it comes on you have to go look at 186's guide and then go back to 9429 and pick that block to record. What a bonehead idea.

I saw that and immediately came here to post it. Now I'm gonna call 'em.

Love the new channels and am grateful, but sheez!!! Hell:nono2:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ZigSteenine said:


> Yep. And then change back over to the HD channel. If you record anything it is going to show as "Free Preview Thru 7/07" If you want to record anything before it comes on you have to go look at 186's guide and then go back to 9429 and pick that block to record. What a bonehead idea.
> 
> I saw that and immediately came here to post it. Now I'm gonna call 'em.
> 
> Love the new channels and am grateful, but sheez!!! Hell:nono2:


Agreed its a hassle. Funny thing, this morning, when I first looked, the first couple of hours showed free preview, but content showed for the programs after that. Now only free preview apears to show up.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just figured out that I was only charged 200 for my upgrade. I thought I was being charged the 299. I did the upgrade a month ago so you may be surprised if you look at your billing as well. Those that upgraded several months ago may not have gotten the lower price.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not complaining... just want to say that up front!

But... it doesn't seem smart to me for Dish to only have National Geographic as a free preview for the new MPEG4 packages... because IF they turned it on free in MPEG2 for all HD customers, it might be a very good channel to entice more of us to jump to a ViP and spend more money.

Seems like a missed opportunity to me, to show a new channel and entice more of us to fork over some dough.

Then again, they did give UniversalHD free in MPEG2 and a lot of folks complained... so maybe that is motivation?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

What is Baby, ala-carte or otherwise? Assume all channels require a a VIP....


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

normang said:


> What is Baby, ala-carte or otherwise? Assume all channels require a a VIP....


It is a baby-sitting channel for bad parents that is dedicated to 3-year old ankle-biters and younger to keep them occupied so mommy can watch her soaps.

Google is a wonderful thing.

www.babytv.info


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They now have lists of all the HD channels on the packages pages on the Dish Web site (instead of just saying 25 channels of HD included) for the Metal packs.

However, as of this morning they had the exact same list of channels for Bronze, Silver, and Gold packages. Only Platinum was different with the inclusion of HBO/SHO/StarzHD channels.

Based on the press release that has said National Geographic HD only in the Gold pack... hopefully they will correct their Web site and drop that channel from the other two metal package lists before they confuse too many people.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What is "BABY"?

Never mind. I posted this while reading the 1st page of this therad. As soon as I hit send the 2nd page came up with my answer. Spooky...


BTW: When I clicked on "subscribe" it gave a list of countries that BABY TV is available. The USA was NOT on the list, however most of Eastern Europe was!?!


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

When is Food Network coming on HD?


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I guess "up-front lease fee...reduced to $199.99, down from $299.99." and "New customers can also save $200" leaves us old timers out in the cold, again. How can I get that $100 lower buy in? Install Monday.
-Ken


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

KKlare said:


> I guess "up-front lease fee...reduced to $199.99, down from $299.99." and "New customers can also save $200" leaves us old timers out in the cold, again. How can I get that $100 lower buy in? Install Monday.
> -Ken


You have been putting this is too many threads. U may get the 100 lower. I thought I was paying the 299 back when I ordered mine. When I checked my bill I got the 199 deal. So maybe U will too. If you don't then U will either have to cancel or live with it. Maybe gripping to [email protected] will help maybe not. But I don't know about anyone else but I'm tried of seeing this in several threads. Keep the belly aching in the 1 apporiate thread.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

So I wonder if those of us with 921s will be able to get the 622 for free???

Since the upgrade is now $199 and the are offering a $200 rebate for existing 921/942 owners/leasees that had an HD pkg that would make it a no charge upgrade. If that is the case I may just have to give up my two 921s finally. Although, I still think Dish should cover the equipment during the entire lease period whether it be 18 months or 18 years.

I'll make the call on Mon and see what comes of it.

I may also just upgrade both my 508s to 625s if I can find a low enough price for them since I have to purchase them....reasoning...Dish only allows 4 leased tuners per account for some insanely stupid reason and my two 622s will fill that max.

I agree the free preview should be for all HD customers not just ViP customers as an enticement to upgrade their equipment and get the legacy HD receivers out of the field. But then again we are talking about Dish and common sense which cannot ever be used in the saem sentence unless you are talking about the lack of such!!


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

ndyclrk said:


> I ordered my 622 on 6/5, and they credited me $100 today. Just call billing.


My original order was 5/30, with install scheduled for 6/30. I called today to see about getting the lower price, and was told that while I had placed AND PAID the original order, the phone person had never created a work order for the 622 ship or install. Arrggghhhh.

Luckily, the person I ended up with this time was VERY helpful. Total call time was about 45 minutes, as she had to wait for a supervisor on her end repeatedly, but the upshot is I'm upgrading a 501 to a 622 for $199, with an additional $100 rebate as a $10 per month credit for the next 10 months. So net h/w upgrade is $99.

best of all, instead of waiting longer the install is now scheduled for this Tuesday (3 days from today), with the tech bringing the 622 with them. HD World Cup soccer Wednesday morning, hurray.

So minus 10 points to Dish for messing up the initial order, but plus 100 for sorting it out very well in the end.

Bob


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Well it looks like D* better get their act together now, otherwise a lot of people will be jumping ship to E*.


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm usually pretty good with reading comprehension, but there is one section in the release that confuses me. Hopefully someone here can explain the piece that I may be missing. According to the release:

"DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver."

I have a 411, so I called customer service to see if I can upgrade to a 622 for "free." I was told that it would be $199.00.

Can someone explain what is "free" about paying $199.00 to upgrade?

Phil


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Phil Monty said:


> I'm usually pretty good with reading comprehension, but there is one section in the release that confuses me. Hopefully someone here can explain the piece that I may be missing. According to the release:
> 
> "DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver."
> 
> ...


The ViP622 is not a standard HD receiver. The 411/211 are standard HD receivers. The ViP622 is a DVR. The Dish press release was meant to convey that upgrading to a ViP211 was a free upgrade. The ViP622 costs $199 to upgrade.


----------



## Phil Monty (Jan 10, 2006)

HDMe said:


> The ViP622 is not a standard HD receiver. The 411/211 are standard HD receivers. The ViP622 is a DVR. The Dish press release was meant to convey that upgrading to a ViP211 was a free upgrade. The ViP622 costs $199 to upgrade.


I understand that the 411 is the standard receiver, which explains why I was confused. Apparently, the sentence is just poorly worded - b/c it reads as though those with standard hd reveivers may receive a free upgrade - which I understand to be the 622. ("customers leasing its standard receiver" is written in the present tense).

So the press release should say:

Dish Network also announces that customers may upgrade *to* a standard reveiver (for free) or (at no additional cost).

oh well, no big deal.

Phil


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver."

Perhaps we will get details tonight, but in the past it has been a like for like deal ... 

Turn in a 811 or 6000 non-DVR HD receiver and get a ViP-211 (aka 411) non-DVR HD receiver.
Turn in a 942 or 921 DVR HD receiver and get a ViP-622 DVR HD receiver.
Like for like - although these offers were open to more than just people leasing a standard HD reciever but to those who owned them as well.


----------



## TheTony (Jan 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> "DISH Network is now offering a free equipment upgrade to customers leasing its standard HD receiver."
> 
> Perhaps we will get details tonight, but in the past it has been a like for like deal ...
> 
> ...


Considering new customers are now able to get a 622 for free, after rebate, I think Dish is going to have to do a little better than "like for like".


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Some people, regrettably not me, will be looking at an additional 100 back.

" A first-time, new DISH Network customer who activated after 4/10/06 
A current DISH Network customer who recently added DishHD programming on or after 6/9/06"

So particularly if you are new who activated after 4/10 see

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index.asp


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

JohnL said:


> Unless you are talking about Mike Vanderjagt then is UP and into the Corner of the End Zone.
> 
> John


Actually Gramatica pulled the switch turning it on, but then hurt his knee celebrating his completed job......


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> All the new HD ones are flagged mpeg4. Only my 622 receiver can see them.


They should do the previews in Mpeg2. It might entice some of us 811 folks to upgrade! Maybe. Possibly. National Geographic sounds like it would be great in HD:icon_an:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

audiomaster said:


> National Geographic sounds like it would be great in HD


It is, except when they do the stretch thing.


----------

